# Lake Cumberland Crappie



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone ever fish Cumberland Lake around Somerset, Ky. for crappie?


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I know my buddy and I have caught them in the throw net in the back of the creeks. Find logs or trees in the water and I bet there will be some crappie around it.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

montagc said:


> What time of year, if you don't mind me asking...I fish DH and rarely catch crappie there, but would like to try.


We will be fishing the Super Pro event end of March. Have never fished this area of the lake for crappie.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Late November early Dec.


----------

